# Rock Salt for Hay Preservative ???????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I've read a bunch of posts on various forums where some folks will sprinkle rock salt on the layers of square bales as they stack them. They make it sound like the cure for high moisture hay as it dries our the hay and prevents dust and mold.

I'm having a hard time with this one.

Rock salt on squares - does it really work and if so - how and if it really works, why aren't we all using it or university studies recommending it?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I know some people who have done this with success but I have never done it myself.

Over the summer, I had a problem with ants getting in my barn were I feed the cats. I had some old water softener salt salt that I spread around where they were coming in. I had heard that ants wouldn't cross it because it burned their feet. That area stays real wet. So I'm thinking it absorbs moisture from its surroundings.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Doesn’t work, has been proven. Does help animals like poor hay.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Several years ago I had a late season cutting of pure alfalfa squares baled that the hay crew felt I should have them put rock salt between the layers. I went to the feed store and bought rock salt. I had zero mold and mildew problems with that hay. I had never heard of putting salt in the stacks. The hay crew told me they have done this for years. My hay buyers said their animals loved the hay.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

A friend of mine has put salt on his hay. Guess it works, I have never tried it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We used to scatter salt on layers of small squares also, if the moisture seemed questionable. Sure never seemed to hurt anything.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We also stacked a layer then spread some fine salt over the layer, then stacked another layer. I don't know if it really helps or not. We also stack on edge here, so maybe when the moisture comes out of the bale the salt absorbs it...

I think it will help on marginal hay, but its no substitute for preservative..


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Salt affects microbes such as mold by three different mechanisms: creating a hypertonic environment resulting in water loss from the organism, inhibition of certain enzymatic activities and interference with molecular processes of the organism's nucleic acid (DNA). That being said, the salt needs to be solubilized to be effective. Unless you had bales left untreated the same time you treated some (controls), you can't make any claim the salt worked.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I should add, I was raised doing this every year. No difference once we stopped. Tossing it in on the layers, you can't distribute it evenly enough to each part of each bale to stop bales from spoiling, it just won't happen, the salt doesn't volitilize to spread in the bale to the surfaces that the molds can colonize. Can to actually soak up a percent or 2 of water required tons of salt.

The old time root of this is people knowing salt is a preservative, and thinking a 0.0001% mix of salt and hay preserves the same as 50-50 salt and pickles in a sealed jar.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

It made us feel better though (before me knew better), that counts for something doesn't it?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Used to do it for years when we had the dairy, on all of it. It might work as a preservative if the hay is really on the verge of being dry enough to bale with no issues but just not quite. Can't get enough salt in the bale where its going to heat to make any difference, however always felt the girls ate it better if salted in the mow.


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

I asked an alfalfa researcher that question about a year ago and this is what he said:

Some of the old timers used to salt hay, especially when put into barn lofts. It will prevent mold and attract water from the interior to the exterior of the bale. I don't know how much is required to be effective or the economics. I doubt the economics work well today since we can apply proprionic acid preservatives.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We have used fine mixing salt as long as I can remember . Does it help cure hay I have no idea just something that has been done here for over a hundred years. I think years ago hay wasn’t near the quality it is today. I do honestly believe it makes the hay more palatable to the animals that is the reason I will continue to use salt on my hand stacked hay just some cheap insurance I can afford 400 lbs of salt for 6000 bales.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> Doesn't work, has been proven. Does help animals like poor hay.


Horses eat it up!


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

That was always my job as a little kid... several white salt bags in the mow and me with my coffee can. As fast as the high school kids could stack it, I was supposed to put a handful on the top of each bale, but be careful not to get it in the guys' eyes! I can't say if it works that great, but many guys around NW still do it as questionable hay goes into the mow.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

kidbalehook said:


> That was always my job as a little kid... several white salt bags in the mow and me with my coffee can. As fast as the high school kids could stack it, I was supposed to put a handful on the top of each bale, but be careful not to get it in the guys' eyes! I can't say if it works that great, but many guys around NW still do it as questionable hay goes into the mow.


Me too!!


----------



## maketo (Jul 31, 2017)

Back in the "old country" people use haystacks which are left open in fields to over-winter. The haystack (if constructed properly) will keep the hay fresh. Some people also stacked hay in closed shelters with a roof on and would sprinkle salt in between - mostly for moisture control since the hay was not baled.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The old loose hay stacks helped hay cure due to the low density allowing air to move through. In high humidity areas like here they had a stand at the base to hold it off the ground and let air enter below and get to the centre.


----------

